# What goes in your green smoothies?



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I see a lot of people on here use these and I'd like to try. My 2 y/o is pretty good with other veggies but doesn't eat any leafy greens. I'm hesitant to just throw a bunch of random stuff in the mixer without some guidance though... seems like the outcome could be very unpalatable. Recipes (with at least approximate amounts indicated) anyone? TIA!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Kale smoothie

kale (1/2 a bunch?)

pineapple juice (count to three or four while pouring)

honey (count to three while pouring)

coconut milk (we usually make enough for several people and I throw in the whole can







)

ice


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I like to add baby spinach or romaine lettuce to smoothies that include some frozen berries or banana. If I don't have frozen fruit, I'll add some ice, too. Raw kale is really gross to me in a smoothie







but the other greens I mentioned are very mild tasting.


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

I love green smoothies but I found out the hard way why my friend always removes the whole stalk and uses only the sides of the leaves (the stalks are MUCH stronger and a little spicy). Pineapple is the best thing to temper kale with, papaya and/or banana smooth it out and maybe a little lime or something else tangy (we have lilikoi which is perfect, don't know if it's available to you) to pique it just a little. YUMMY!!!


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

So far I've only tried spinach, but it works great. I've found that if you use enough strong flavors (coconut milk, bananas, pineapple, for example, all together or just one of them with other stuff) it hides the taste of the spinach. I've also done blueberry banana smoothies sweetened a bit more with dates (soften them up in hot water and chop first) -- enough blueberry hides the color of the dates and spinach, and the dates make it extra sweet.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

We use frozen spinach. I introduced it by saying, "Let's put this in so we'll have green polka dots." Of course, that only really works in a yellow smoothie.


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

Spinich. I couldn't believe it the first time I made it. It tastes great! I blend the spinich with juice before putting the other fruit in so it's really fine. Then some fresh and frozen fruit. DDs and DH like it every time. But don't use sprouts -- terrible!!!


----------



## marzb (Aug 13, 2010)

Been making this for years, and it is very, very tasty.

2 cups spinach (fresh)

1 frozen banana

1 cup frozen blueberries (or strawberries, chopped mango, peaches)

1 cup of milk (skim, soy, whole)

Blend the spinach and milk first, and then add the frozen fruits. The frozen banana makes it very creamy, like a milkshake. You can substitute any fruit you want, but you must have the banana, otherwise you will be able to taste the spinach.

You can substitute fresh fruit for frozen fruit, but it won't be as thick and creamy. No need to add ice if your fruit is frozen!


----------



## marzb (Aug 13, 2010)

just an addendum - I've been using almond milk and rice milk in the smoothies recently, and it's also tasty.


----------



## creyente (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been making these for a while. I found bananas to be the best at "masking" any less-desirable flavors. Orange juice concentrate is useful as a sweetener. I also like to add powdered herbs (alfalfa or nettle are very nutritious) and a teaspoon of cod liver oil.


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll definitely try this! I've got some frozen spinach in the freezer. DS loves banana "milkshakes" (banana, soy milk or almond milk, and a squirt of honey - mmm!). He's been really off with his appetite lately (not knowing what he wants to eat, asking for more sweets when he's actually just hungry) but I have noticed that he's been craving more fruit. Maybe this will be a yummy treat for him


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

One of the favorites I've made, and I haven't made it in a while so memory is kinda fuzzy.. but I do a ton of spinach.. maybe 4" or so deep in the blender packed down really hard. a handful of grapes.. not tons, but enough to make a solid layer on top of the spinach. about an inch thick of fresh pineapple, core included.. and honestly I can't remember if I did the whole circle, or just half. one orange, peeled. a *sliver* of lime, with the peel still on. I... think thats it? Sometimes I added a spoonful of coconut oil. I don't think I added any liquid to it but grapes and oranges especially are pretty juicy. Oh, I probably threw in a banana too. Theres a lot of really sweet fruits in there and all the spinach tempers the sweetness a little and gives it a very refreshing taste! And all the fruit makes you not really taste the spinach. Tastes like tropical paradise.


----------



## marzb (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree!! The banana is a MUST!!


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

spinach smoothies are our favorite- come out smooth and clean-tasting. This size is perfect for one toddler-size serving and one mama-sized serving

1 frozen banana (or fresh, but frozen is better)

1/2 cup of yogurt, or about 1/4 of a package of tofu or a mixture

1 cup of water, or to desired consistency

2/3-1 cup berries (we like blueberries and strawberries)

4 or 5 good handfuls of spinach, or as much as you want

We also nearly always add flax oil to ours, or cod liver/coconut/whatever-you-prefer oil. The fats help the sugars digest slower, I have heard, but mostly we do it for the healthy fats


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Spinach, to the top of the blender (loose) - about 5 cups or thereabouts.

I add a banana, and blend that down to make space. Then, I add about 3/4-1 cup of yogurt, and 1.5-2 cups of frozen fruit (usually berries). The colour is a little strange, but it's really yummy. DD1 won't touch it, but the other kids and I all love it.

I've been thinking of trying the same thing with coconut milk in lieu of the yogurt. The above recipe comes out really thick.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've found frozen fruits and veggies create a stronger taste than not frozen. I try and use frozen fruit and not frozen greens. Usually just spinach. I stuck one frozen broccoli in the smoothie once, I could taste it, but DS guzzled it down without even noticing.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Not to get off topic, but do you guys have a fancy blender like a Vitamix, or does it work with a less pricey blender? I have a ninja, which is pretty decent, but it's no Blendtec.


----------



## gingerwpayton (Nov 11, 2011)

I apologize for the novella, but I ran across this thread and I've been drinking green smoothies daily for 4 years and thought I could share!

Check out Victoria Boutenko's book "Green Smoothie Revolution." She originated the concept of a green smoothie and goes into more depth on the benefits of greens in her book Green for Life (excellent read), but Green Smoothie Revolution is the idea bible. It is not possible to fall into a green smoothie rut because you can access any item and find out which green smoothies have them in it. ie...picked up fresh cranberries at the store and instantly had several great smoothies I can incorporate fresh cranberries in.

Spinach is totally the gateway green for being just about flavorless.

Kale, swiss chard, parsley, cilantro, dandelion greens, beet greens, carrot greens, romaine, etc can also be used.

I never put any milk-type products in my smoothies, but always add 2-2.5 cups water/ice.

I use the ratio of 3:1 when I'm making smoothies up. 3 parts fruit for 1 part green. ie...2 frozen bananas, a cup of grapes and a packed cup or more of greens (depending on which green/how strong I know it will be), add water and blend. Delish.

Regarding the blender, I've used a $20 blender to make multiple smoothies per day for weeks with great results. I've used an ancient osterizer found at a garage sale, also fantastic. We have a $35 blender from Target for travel, and I own an OLD vitamix (like...25 years old). Every one has made amazing smoothies. The non-vitamix ones will do better with adding flax meal rather than the flax seeds, take off the hardest part of the kale stem, take the seeds out of the apple, things like broccoli and carrots might not blend, but I don't mix my veggies in with the fruit and greens so no experience there. IMO, not having a vitamix is absolutely no reason not to make some amazing green smoothies. You might end up with a couple small chunks of frozen banana, but I get those in my vitamix too, and so does my Mom and she has a brand new one. Chunks gross me out for some OCD reason  so I pour my smoothie into the jar through a large-holed, hand-held colander thing to catch them.

Buy bananas in ridiculous quantities, peel them and freeze them in a bag = instant easy smoothie additions

Also, as long as you're blending the whole fruit you should have no difficulties with rapid sugar absorption. The fiber in the fruit acts as a slow-release system for the sugar, giving you stable energy for hours. Adding things like apple or pineapple juice will void the effects of slow-release because they will be without their fiber.

Something else that's important are your fruit combos if you want it to taste sweet. Blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, commercially frozen peaches, etc are not as sweet and your smoothie will turn out much tastier if it includes sweeter fruits like grapes, bananas, mango, apples, pears, or pineapple. The sweeter the smoothie, the more greens you can put in it. So, I usually use 2 cups sweet fruit, 1 cup sweet or sub-acid fruit (ie - berries), enormous fistful of spinach/1-2 swiss chard leaves/1 cup packed dandelion/1 cup packed parsley/1/2 cup packedbeet greens/3-4 leaves kale/3-5 leaves romaine, 2.5 cups water. I add 1T flax too.

This makes a quart mason jar and then some.

Anyway, smoothies are such an incredible addition to anyone's diet. My uncle experienced a total reversal of severe gout after doing a green smoothie per day. My allergies significantly decrease, it's stable energy and feeding your body great stuff.

Also, a quick note about organic vs. conventional. Eat more fresh produce, however you can get it/afford it. I struggled for a long time with inaction because I couldn't afford organic. Yes, organic is more nutritious, but conventional also contains lots of good nutrition your body needs and you'll feel a difference either way.

Happy blending! Sorry for the novel!


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, Ginger! That was super helpful information.

I actually just made my first one! I get them at the juice store (crazy expensive) and my sister makes them all the time for me (on the Vitamix that my mom got as a wedding present, ha), but this was my first one. It came out great. Baby spinach, grapes, clementines, banana. I also added a bit of yogurt but I don't think it needs it. My Target blender mixed it up fine. There was a little bit of grape skin, but the pieces were tiny.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a cheap, 35 dollars blender form target and it works great for me. I would love to have a ninja!


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

I use a omega juicer. Got it for my birthday about 6 years ago. We have allergies and candida so I do the same smoothie every time we make it.

- 1 stalk kale (stems and all)

- 2 red pears (they are less allergenic of the pears)

- 2 red delicious apples (best of all the apples for candida)

I just cut everything up, seeds and all and throw it in. The juicer removes the seeds and chunks.

I find it delicious and if you use the red kale as opposed to the green, you have a little bit of a better taste.

I've heard that the blender is better because the juicer removes the fiber, but I get plenty of fiber in my diet and I don't think I would be able to stomach the smoothies with all the chunks as pp mentioned as well.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I missed the whole thing about the vitamix. I don't make true green smoothies (I only use spinach, and occasionally a small amount of kale, if I have a leaf or so left over), but I use a Hamilton-Beach blender that I got for Christmas in 2001. I don't make smoothies every day, but I do use it quite a lot. It works well. It's completely smooshed up ice cubes (small ones), frozen berries - including a few that got frozen into a big lump - and all kinds of other stuff. I'm sure a Vitamix or a Kitchen Aid or whatever would be really nice...but my regular old blender, bought at Canadian Tire (I think) has done a beautiful job of making up all kinds of smoothies...and smashing whole spices in butter chicken sauce, etc.

Top of the line is nice, but it's not really necessary, yk?

We really like the creaminess of using yogurt and/or milk, but water works well, too, of course! I'm actually planning to try some warm green smoothies this winter, using cold veggies/fruit and hot herbal teas for the liquid. I haven't had them yet, but i've heard good things about the flavour.


----------



## forestmushroom (Sep 6, 2011)

I love this thread!

We use whatever green stuff we have around, from the store or the garden. If I have lettuce/kale I notice that blends more easily if I wash it and put it in the freezer for a bit--5 to 10 minutes?

We do almond or coconut milk, the greens, and then we love frozen blueberries, banana and whatever else is around. Apples, oranges, OJ, etc. Just toss it all in there...

If I have some Spirulina if we have it around.

I don't like to ad sweeteners like honey, and like the fruit to be the sweetener... but I could see this being yummy for kids.


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm still a little fuzzy about what's considered a green smoothie ingredient. I've heard a lot about spinach, kale, and other leafy greens. Sorry if this is a mundane question, I'm totally new to the green smoothie process, is it limited to leafy greens or are we talkin' any green produce?


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I know people who put all kinds of different green in theirs, as well as brocolli, or the powdered, concentrated greens


----------



## TamaraMama (Nov 14, 2011)

I like to add a little fresh ginger and a half lemon...


----------



## Beco Expert (Oct 24, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **MamaJen**
> 
> Not to get off topic, but do you guys have a fancy blender like a Vitamix, or does it work with a less pricey blender? I have a ninja, which is pretty decent, but it's no Blendtec.


Exactly what I was going to ask. Am I the only super lazy person that hates using an appliance one time, then having to take the whole thing apart, put in the dishwasher, wait for it to be clean just to do it all over again? Maybe I need a blender with fewer parts? LOL!

Anyway, these are sounding AMAZING! I haven't made a green smoothie since I was expecting, and ya'll have sparked me to want one!

On a side note, I really want a Magic Bullet. Is that a horrible idea or do they really work?


----------



## marzb (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beco Expert*
> 
> Exactly what I was going to ask. Am I the only super lazy person that hates using an appliance one time, then having to take the whole thing apart, put in the dishwasher, wait for it to be clean just to do it all over again? Maybe I need a blender with fewer parts? LOL!
> 
> ...


I LOVED using the magic bullet for these smoothies, and used that for a long time...

UNTIL I got an immersion blender (or a stick blender) -- it does a great job and is even easier to clean up.

The only thing w/ this kind of blender is that you have to cut up your fruit before you blend it.

So if you dont' want to do that, then get a mgic bullet.

You just have to shake the cup between blending it to get everything to the bottom sometimes.


----------



## marzb (Aug 13, 2010)

OH and I just want to add - when I say cut up your fruit, I just mean you have to cut the banana in to smaller pieces

rather than just sticking two halves of it in your cup.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommy212*
> 
> I know people who put all kinds of different green in theirs, as well as brocolli, or the powdered, concentrated greens


Yes - I have a friend who starts every day with a green smoothie, and she uses leafy greens, broccoli, avocado, cucumber, celery (not often, as she doens't like "strings" of fiber), etc. It think the only green veggies I've never heard her mention as ingredients are green peppers, brussel sprouts and cabbage. I like sweeter, fruit-based smoothies, so my "green" smoothies are only tinted with green.


----------



## Mom2SammyJoe (Sep 2, 2008)

I am new to this green smoothie thing, but it is working okay for me. Right now I am drinking baby spinach, frozen peaches, frozen strawberries, a squeezed orange, and some water to make it go round. Yummy!

Yesterday I used baby romaine with orange juice, banana, and strawberries. I drank it, but I think the romaine I used made it bitter.

I am not a green-eater, except for broccoli and some salad. My midwife really wants me to get more greens, and this seems to be the best way to do it for now.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## pookahjade (Feb 1, 2007)

So this whole green smoothie thing sounds like a good way for my dh and I to get more greens in the diet.









I'm seeing a lot of comments about bananas being a "must" to cover the taste of some of the stronger green flavors and that will work for dh, he loves bananas, but I can't stand the taste or smell of them.

Anyone know anything else that will cut the green taste? Also any more recipes out there that don't contain citrus??


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pookahjade*
> 
> So this whole green smoothie thing sounds like a good way for my dh and I to get more greens in the diet.
> 
> ...


Pineapple is EXCELLENT for balancing and masking the green flavor. If you can get lilikoi (passion fruit) it is also very good. Basically anything sweet/tart will work. I don't use much citrus either (definitely no oranges), but if you can do a little squeeze of lemon or lime, that helps too.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Pineapple, or softened dates sweeten things up and are strong enough to cover the greens taste. (Also raw honey adds some good sweetness.)


----------

